# Good Info



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Just came back from a 3 week work trip to the UK 
Picked up this magazine and thought of you guys might be interested in
Its Anglers Mail had some great articles on sticky baits and all kinds of gear in the UK 
http://www.rmcangling.co.uk/carpworld/index.phtml?offset=20&CAT=&ID=465
I'll see aboout scanning some the article but here's a web site if you're interested
enjoy!!
geowol
George


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

... Thanks ...


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks like some real hogs they catch over there. Did you get to fish any?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Another good mag is International Carper as well as a few other ones. You can actually get Intl Carper here in the states now.........FAIRLY reasonable. $81 is resonable for a European magazine delivered to the states for a full year  Some cost in upwards of $140/yr


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

81 bucks sounds like a lot for mag to me, especially one about CARP! Just kidding. I guess its not too bad compared to 21 bucks a year for Boundary Water Journal that I get, and its only 4 issues!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

It would be better if it were printed and shipped in the US. Might be about 20 bucks per year. Shipping is unbelieveable from the UK  Take for instance. I was looking at a bedchair (can be a bed or a chair while fishing on the bank). Ended up being £149.00 pounds. Anyways.......with shipping and minus the VAT tax, it ended up being about $470 in american! Shipping was just as much as the bedchair itself.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..my family was in england and they sending me 3 magazines from there..they said it cost 9pounds to send, and will take 8weeks to get here..WEEKS!!!..what the heck?? musta come by freakin boat!!!..


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak, that must be a paddle boat that they are bringing it in!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

subscribe to Carpworld  $$$$$


----------

